# Desinstalar windows 7



## 0limpero (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola, mi notebook trajo Windows 7 original y quiero eliminarlo por completo. Ya le habia instalado el XP por medio de la opcion de maquina virtual pero como sólo me permitio darle 2,3G de RAM y 30 días de prueba, no me resulto, así que quiero borrar todo el disco duro.
Hasta ahora lo que hice fue hacer una copia del Seven por si quiera volverlo a instalar algun día y ya tengo el Cd Windows Xp para instalar.

Cuales son los pasos que debo realizar ahora?

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## luisval22 (Jul 4, 2010)

para empesar tienes una lectora de cd


----------



## 0limpero (Jul 5, 2010)

luisval22 dijo:


> para empesar tienes una lectora de cd


si tengo lector de CD/DVD


----------



## Regata (Jul 5, 2010)

Para empezar metes el cd de XP en el lector, reinicias el equipo y te saldra en la pantalla 'pulsa cualquier tecla para arrancar desde el cd' asi que pulsas una tecla cualquiera, empezaran a cargar unos archivos y una vez acabado te saldra la pantalla donde aparecen las particiones del disco duro, seleccionas la particion de tu equipo y formateas y comienzas a instalar. Los pasos estan muy bien detallados. Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 5, 2010)

Hace copia de tu w7 si es original. Ten en cuenta que te faltaran los drivers para tu notebook. Placa de red, sonido, video, todo eso te quedara para resolver..


----------



## 0limpero (Jul 5, 2010)

Excelente, voy a realizar la sugerencia. Comento que ya probe instalar el XP de 32 bits pero me salio un error, así que voy a probar con el de 64 bits. 
Como anteriormente en la laptop pude ejecutar XP por medio de un virtual machine, creo que debería de tener todos los "drivers de XP" en alguna carpeta no?
Mi notebook es una ACER 5542-1051.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 6, 2010)

Mejor consigue el live cd de ubuntu, para que reparticione el disco duro.


----------



## 0limpero (Jul 7, 2010)

Estoy instalando el XP en la maquina virtual. Pero el problema es la memoria, voy a usar 1.8G para el XP y me quedan 1.2 para el Seven. Entonces, me convendría comprar 2 memorias de 3G para que trabajen en forma dual no?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 7, 2010)

el w7 consume mucha RAM, es lo malo que tiene (bueno, en relidad lo malo es que es windows)


----------



## capacitor12uF (Jul 9, 2010)

si muy pesado windows 7 siempre para eso DRR3  Memoria ram y graficos video


----------



## luisval22 (Jul 12, 2010)

bueno te sugiero que particiones el disco de tu pc si es de 300gb has 3 particiones de 100gb.formateas el disco bueno despues metes el cd del win xp primero luego enciendes la pc y te saldra la opcion de arrancar desde el cd sigues los paso y aqui te saldra otra opcion de partcionar el disco lo puedes hacer aqui ,bueno luego de haberlo instalado prosigue con la instalacion del win7 de la misma manera que el xp una vez instalado no tendras problemas y asi podras utilizar los dos sin nesecidad de una virtual machine y final mente que aras con las otras 100gb bueno puedes conseguirte una copia de linux ubuntu u otro e instalarlo o lo puedes dejar como disco duro comun,para meter archivos en el y a la hora de volver a formatear no perderlos


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola, cuando haces un downgrade en una laptop, la cosa se complica mas por el tema de los drivers, el w7 te reconoce sin problema alguno los drivers, pero el xp dificilmente te los reconocera, asi que debes bajarlos de la web.

Saludos


----------



## yobany (Jul 13, 2010)

Olimpero, acá podrás encontrar un manual que elaboré para instalar Windows XP http://mantenimientoparatupc.jimdo.com/descargas/ Se encuntra en PDF. Espero que te sea de utilidad. 
En cuanto a los drivers, el que te haya funcionado perfectamente XP en máquina  virtual, eso no significa que ya los tengas en alguna carpeta o que vengan por defecto. Lo que tienes que hacer, a propósito de esto, es descargarlos de la página del fábricante, o a lo sumo hacer una copia de todos los controladores. Para hacer esto, actualmente hay un buen número de programas a disposición... Creo que un buen programa para particionar el disco es el Partition Magic.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 13, 2010)

cerebroo dijo:


> . . . la cosa se complica mas por el tema de los drivers, el w7 te reconoce sin problema alguno los drivers, pero el xp dificilmente te los reconocera . . .



Aunque sea la ultima version de windows, no reconoce todo el hardware del mercado y si le configura un driver generico o compatible; no garantiza que tendra el maximo rendimiento del dispositivo.


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 13, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> Aunque sea la ultima version de windows, no reconoce todo el hardware del mercado y si le configura un driver generico o compatible; no garantiza que tendra el maximo rendimiento del dispositivo.


 
Por lo mismo coloque, reconoce algunos drivers...no dije que a la perfeccion...


----------



## 0limpero (Jul 16, 2010)

Al final, me quede con el vmware y le instale un XP comun y corriente, está un poco lenta pero funciona


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 24, 2010)

el xp que le has instalado es el original??? si es asi en breve puedo pasarte algunos trucos para que el inicio sea mas rapido al igual que cuando se ejecutan programas, una cosa importante, podes ejecutar msconfig y ahi vas a la solapa inicio y podes ver los programas que inician, podes desabilitar los programas que inician con el windows, esos que no lo usas comunmente, como el agente de winamp, winzip y otros, tambien podria influir en la velocidad si posees instalado un antivirus pesado como panda o symantec, porque estos chekean la memora al inicio y cuando abris cualquier aplicacion


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2010)

Como todo es cuestión de acostumbrarse.
Yo por lo pronto me estoy acostumbrando a Ubuntu; arranca en 10"


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 24, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Como todo es cuestión de acostumbrarse.
> Yo por lo pronto me estoy acostumbrando a Ubuntu; arranca en 10"



eso es muy cierto amigo scooter, solo que aca en paraguay la gran mayoria usa windows, del 100% unos 99% lo usa, se utiliza poco linux por aqui, pero ultimamente muchas empresas han optado por el sofware libre, y yo lo prefiero.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 24, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> eso es muy cierto amigo scooter, solo que aca en paraguay la gran mayoria usa windows, del 100% unos 99% lo usa, se utiliza poco linux por aqui, pero ultimamente muchas empresas han optado por el sofware libre, y yo lo prefiero.


 

[ironia]Que windows aca en latinoameria no es libre?[/ironia]


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 24, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> [ironia] Que windows aca en latinoameria no es libre [/ironia]



y la verdad que en sierto modo si es libre, llamese windows colossus, windows ue y demas


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 24, 2010)

LeonSK dijo:


> y la verdad que en sierto modo si es libre, llamese windows colossus, windows ue y demas



Tambien puedes buscar en internet W*nd*ws L**d*r.

Nota del autor: Se han omitido algunos caracteres, para evitar incurrir en faltas a las normas del foro.


----------

